# I am from Berlin. I am new in Shanghai!



## Thomas Halligan (May 27, 2014)

Hello Everyone! 

I am new in Shanghai and I want to meet new people and learn how to speak chinese. I hope we can have a coffee or tea and meet some of you guys!
Where is the best place to hang out here in Shanghai guys?

Thanks,

Thomas


----------



## Fiona_Clark (Jun 10, 2014)

Thomas Halligan said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am new in Shanghai and I want to meet new people and learn how to speak chinese. I hope we can have a coffee or tea and meet some of you guys!
> Where is the best place to hang out here in Shanghai guys?
> ...


We have mandarin course in shanghai , if you are interested contact me.


----------



## TomU (Jul 3, 2014)

Welcome , you should feel comfortable in shanghai, its one of the most city fit expats.


----------

